# Help needed for a stove install.



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello all,

I purchased a Jotul 4 like the one pictured below. I have cleaned it and restored it to like new and even fired it up. Well, it did great and had zero smoke leaking from it. 









Now, I picked up my 6 inch single walled stove pipe and stove cap. I am running it through a window that I will replace with sheet metal. What I need to know is, first, can I install the pipe as I show it below? Second, how far up from where I have stopped do I need to extended the pipe? I have heard it had to be 4 feet above the ridge line and also that it only needs to be 3 feet above where it stubs out from the eave.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a similar set up in my garage going through window replaced by metal except i used to 90s instead of two 45s. You could do it as you show and the more pipe above the ridge line the better the draft. Mine doesn't quite clear the ridge but works ok once it gets going good.

My window was not very wide ( removed one side of a slide-by)so i used a couple sections of metalbestos pipe through the opening to protect any of the surround areas from overheating. 
Male ends of the pipe go down. Some stoves and possibly the cap need an adapter to make this work right.
I've seen pipes put in backwards (IMO) and they drip stinky black goo everywhere..
Don't forget to check with your insurance co.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG. When I first looked at the picture of the stove, I thought it was one of those rock sculptures that is deep in the Amazon forest or Easter Island!! Picture the forehead, nose and mouth... 
Catherine


----------



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

springvalley said:


> OMG. When I first looked at the picture of the stove, I thought it was one of those rock sculptures that is deep in the Amazon forest or Easter Island!! Picture the forehead, nose and mouth...
> Catherine


It is designed to look like a "tiki".


----------



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

woodsy said:


> I have a similar set up in my garage going through window replaced by metal except i used to 90s instead of two 45s.
> 
> My window was not very wide ( removed one side of a slide-by)so i used a couple sections of metalbestos pipe through the opening to protect any of the surround areas from overheating.


My elbows can be made to be straight, 45, or 90's. I figured the fewer the bends the better.

As for the window, I have a large window with 9 individual 1' x 1' panes. I figure on taking one out and putting the stove pipe through it.


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

It should rise 3' above any surface within 10' or at least that's the general guideline. If your farther than 10 feet from the ridge then the ridge isn't the point you need to worry about.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

bnlfan said:


> My elbows can be made to be straight, 45, or 90's. I figured the fewer the bends the better.


Two 90s are considered acceptable in most cases but whatever works best for you. The tricky part to these setups is the bracing on the outside. 
The wind will toy with the pipe so you'll need to figure out how to brace it from the wall so it is sturdy. I fabricated a a sheet metal brace about 3' long and also ran a couple guy wires .


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you install as described, your insurance company will not cover you. The thimble where an uninsulated pipe enters and passes through a wall has to maintain certain code clearances. If the window is the only window in the room, then putting a pipe through it also effectively blocks it as a means of egress in a fire.

Chimneys and flues must be double or triple wall or insulated. The whole concept is that hot gasses are less dense and rise. Using uninsulated pipe will allow creosote to condense out and drip back, and the lower temperature of the gasses will affect the draw.

Doing the job correctly usually means going through the attic and roof. While a quickie job like you describe might work in a shop or shed, there is _no way_ that I would use it in a dwelling or place where I might sleep. I'd sooner take all the tires off my van and replace them with bald ones.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

As others pointed out:

1. Local code here states 2' above anything within 10'. Be that the ridgeline of the house or a tree growing next to it. Your local code may vary and you need to check with them.

2. When pipe passes to an unheated area it must change to at least a triple wall rating to help prevent creosote buildup from cooling gases.

WWW


----------



## StealthZJ (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure what part of the country you live or what type of roof you have. If you get snow/ice it will wipe that chimney away. Even rain could be an issue with it running off the roof then following the chimney to the wall.


----------



## bnlfan (Jul 15, 2006)

StealthZJ said:


> Not sure what part of the country you live or what type of roof you have. If you get snow/ice it will wipe that chimney away. Even rain could be an issue with it running off the roof then following the chimney to the wall.


We don't get snow here but I have decided to go ahead and let the pro's do it. I got an estimate yesterday for the job and it will fun around $1200.00.

Now I am just going to start saving up.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You are one of the few wise people who have the ability to change plans based on better information. Kudos to you.


----------

